# Christmas Themed Team Names?



## elliebrewer98 (22 November 2013)

Hi all, need to pick the collective H&H Forums' brains! I'm captain of the Equestrian Team at my school and have a sj competition next Sunday, I've completed all the relevant entry forms apart from the 'Team Names' sections. As it's the annual Christmas Show, the majority of teams will have Christmas themed names instead 'A-team, etc, etc', sooo I wondered if anybody has a good ideas for Christmasy names? Also, we have four teams

The only one I've come up with which I really like is 'The Snow Jumpers'  A possible option could be seeing if there's anything out there which links to other horsey disciplines or our school/area (Smithdon & Hunstanton)?

Thank youuu!


----------



## Cowpony (22 November 2013)

The Jingle Belles
Three Kings (if there are 3 in the team obvs)
Rein Dears
Santas Little Trotters
Angels on Horseback


----------



## Tiffany (22 November 2013)

Santas little jumpers
Tinsel Belles
Holly Berries

I'll keep thinking


----------



## Penny Eater (22 November 2013)

The Bouncing Baubles
Elf For Leather
Sleigh Belles
The Christmas Jumpers
The Christmas Crackers

I quite like The Snow Jumpers though!


----------



## JustKickOn (22 November 2013)

tedmunster said:



			Elf For Leather
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! 

The Jingle Jumpers?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 November 2013)

I don't know if these are any good or not, but I was thinking each team could have a reindeer theme...

Rudolph's Red-Noses
Dancer's lancers 
Prancer's enhancers
Vixen's pixies
Donner's honours
Blitzen's brazens


----------



## elliebrewer98 (22 November 2013)

Thank you guys, these are great! Keep 'em coming and in the morning I'll do a whip round of all team members and get them to vote for their favourites Fortunately multiple teams means multiple team names I particularly like 'Elf for Leather' though!


----------

